

For Gethard - I'm Curious If You Ever Had Suicidal Thoughts. - crux
http://thechrisgethardshow.tumblr.com/post/31345619495/for-gethard-anonymous-asks-gethard-i-know-youve

======
crux
This is one of the most powerful of this sort of article that I've seen during
this time of the year. Chris Gethard might not be as much of a high-profile
hacker-friendly figure as, say, Wil Wheaton, but I know that the issues he
discusses deeply affect many of us here and the people that we love.

Sept 10, 2001, I woke up to find the internet community in which I was
enmeshed already torn apart by grief because one of our number had killed
himself that night. I was 17.

